# Jason Thompson



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This kid has been one of the few bright spots in this early season for Sacramento. 

In 4 games so far, he is averaging 14.3 PPG (on 63% shooting), 7 RPG and in about 23 minutes of action. Pretty impressive, I would say. I think the Kings' future is looking bright with Martin/Hawes/Thompson leading the way right now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

He reminds me a lot of Lamarcus Aldridge. I've been saying since the draft, this guy is going to be really good.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

The guy has looked solid so far, the Kings have some nice young talent on the team for sure.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

It's nice to see the local kid do some good. Obviously he's a Rider kid and only lived about a half an hour away from here. He's a considerably better role model than the other guy that played in the N.B.A. from our area.


----------

